# Stuff.....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh I dunno, just "stuff....."

ex fiancees who can really pick their moment to try and bounce the puppet strings. I'm not gonna be fucked around with anymore, but she's still got to give the situation one last fucking TWEAK....

ex girlfriends who won't believe its over and think that if I say "yes" to a coffee and a chat in the middle of town, that obviously means I want to have sex with them (when its the last thing on my mind)

houses that don't clean themselves

paperwork that won't do itself without intervention

having to work a 12.5 hour day tomorrow

people who manage to drive their Mondeo off the dual carriageway about 20ft behind you down an embankment because they go round a corner too fast towards stationary queues, and try and brake / steer at the same time. scared the fucking crap out of me.....

fucking footballl final in the centre of Cardiff today meaning they close the roads and block cars in. its the LDV trophy for fucks sake. who gives a flying wank, its just for shit teams

the flame room over the last few days when noone has managed to flame anything remotely interesting (to me)... (the forum is going downhill)

desparately wanting stuff you can't have (like a nice girlfriend, a TVR Tamora, a new house, a new job and some more free time)

weekends which disappear before they've even started

people who don't reply to text messages

companies that manage to lose the month before last's timesheet so you end up not getting paid for ages

getting worried over stuff you have no control over

(and thats just the start of it!!)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Agree apart from ...

1. I have never been married, so i can't comment on that. :-/
2. Bristol City are not 'wank'!!!!!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've never been married either - I'm saving myself for the right woman - but as the old adage goes, women are like car parking spaces - all the best ones are taken, and the rest are disabled.... (there are a few "parent and child" ones too, but you always get told off for parking there!!)

I never said your boys were "wank" - I said they were "shit" and that I don't give a "flying wank"..... so if you are going to argue my comments, at least quote me properly


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Shit and I thought I was pissed off


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

JampoTT,

You know why *beers* not on your list - because its what you need.

Get down the local, buy a magazine / paper sit down with a pint and plate of chips and chill.

Fuck everything else - it'll be there tomorrow and the world won't have ended (unless you live in downtown Bagdad)

Dave


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> women are like car parking spaces - all the best ones are taken, and the rest are disabled.... (there are a few "parent and child" ones too, but you always get told off for parking there!!)


Having just recently moved into Singleville, thanks for making my day   

Perhaps you need to try some new bars/clubs mate !!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Perhaps you need to try some new bars/clubs mate !!!


hmmm bars and clubs are for going out with my mates.... never been much good at finding the attractive, available, girlfriend material in them. Maybe thats me, maybe thats just Cardiff. 

Its a girlfriend I need, not a shag. I don't have a problem finding someone to share my bed, but that ain't the "be all and end all...."



> Get down the local, buy a magazine / paper sit down with a pint and plate of chips and chill.


One of the problems with this shitty estate on which I live - there isn't a pub within walking distance.... *sigh* hence wanting a new house!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> One of the problems with this shitty estate on which I live - there isn't a pub within walking distance.... *sigh* hence wanting a new house!!


why on earth would you buy a house that's not within walking distance of a decent local ??? remember - it's location, location, location ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought they would build one. How fucking short sighted are they not to bother!! Grrrr


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

your reasoning is flawed! there's no such thing as a newly built good local - they take at least a hundred years to mature and become worth going to...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Agree apart from ...
> 
> 2. Bristol City are not 'wank'!!!!!!!! Â


Go on admit it, they are slightly ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> 2. Bristol City are not 'wank'!!!!!!!! Â


Quite right, they are not good enough to be wank.

Liverpool are good enough to be wank though, just about.

Who won the LDV trophy btw? I was hoping Carlisle might win.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Liverpool are good enough to be wank though, just about.


You are joking - a hand job is far to gratifying to praise that bunch with.

4 nil, 4 nil, 4 fucking nil ... wooo hooo ;D ;D ;D

Moley


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> fucking footballl final in the centre of Cardiff today meaning they close the roads and block cars in. its the LDV trophy for fucks sake. who gives a flying wank, its just for shit teams


agree.. I was trying to get to my game yesterday (a proper sport btw), took me bloody ages to get through Cardiff. I didn't even know about the bloody LDV final..

.. The LDV final?!?!? They can't even get a decent sponsor!! I had an LDV, it was SHITE!!

They might as well have the Scooby final - what a load of old bollox..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh I dunno, just "stuff....."
> 
> ex fiancees who can really pick their moment to try and bounce the puppet strings. I'm not gonna be fucked around with anymore, but she's still got to give the situation one last fucking TWEAK....
> 
> ...


Try Prozac.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah shut up and admire my new sig pic instead


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

LIS ATT ??

???


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

For finding a girlfriend, I find spending less time on internet forums helps.

No charge.

Dr. Steve


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> LIS ATT ??
> 
> ???


Its not that really.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Seeking Inner Peace?

I'm passing this along to you as I consider you all my valued friends.

This worked for me, and I think it may work for you.

Recently I read an article that stated: 
"The best way to achieve inner peace is to finish things you have started."

So today I finished two large bags of potato chips, the last half of a lemon cream pie, a nearly full bottle of Jose Cuervo, a small box of Godiva Chocolates, and I slapped the living $hit out of someone I have never liked. 
I feel better than I have felt for a long time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Seeking Inner Peace?
> 
> I'm passing this along to you as I consider you all my valued friends.
> 
> ...


LOL ;D

Had similar SMS last week:

"Too often we lose sight of life's little pleasures. Remember when someone annoys you it takes 42 muscles to frown, but only 4 to extend your arm and slap the cnut."

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> the flame room over the last few days when noone has managed to flame anything remotely interesting (to me)... (the forum is going downhill)


Yes rant quality and sheer irrationality has waned a little of late. Would a mindless bigotted tirade against tattoos and goatee beards cheer you up?..........only I might have one lying around somewhere.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Guy....garyc, lol and double lol....nice ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yes rant quality and sheer irrationality has waned a little of late. Â Would a mindless bigotted tirade against tattoos and goatee beards cheer you up?..........only I might have one lying around somewhere.


Do you really have a goatee beard lying around?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> the flame room over the last few days when noone has managed to flame anything remotely interesting (to me)... (the forum is going downhill)


 [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] Must admit, something hasn't been quite right on here lately.... thats why....



> Yes rant quality and sheer irrationality has waned a little of late. Â Would a mindless bigotted tirade against tattoos and goatee beards cheer you up?..........only I might have one lying around somewhere.


Yeah go straight ahead Â  seems to work wonders on here.

The forum's going dowhill uphill - Abu Hamza and Lisa are back Â : (Like the new sig pic Lisa Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )

"What oil should I put in my TT?" Â :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Abu Hamza and Lisa are back (Like the new sig pic Lisa )


Yeah, gotta love the way she uses *my* flame to show off her new piccie... well I'll show her, I've a new one too!! Just gotta upload it somewhere


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nice sig pic, shame about the mud.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Grrrr

no bags carried for YOU on Saturday madam...


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Jampo,
Sounds like its time for the wellies and the velcro gloves again, boyo. ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Grrrr
> 
> no bags carried for YOU on Saturday madam...


This Flame Room not the _Flirt Room_.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> boyo


How dare you insinuate that that CNUT is Welsh!! 

We only let him in because we had to dilute the gene pool in the valleys a little - a bit like the Royal family letting Fergie in..


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> This Flame Room not the _Flirt Room_. Â


That'll be why it's been so boring of late then GC Â 

btw you don't want to act as personal shopper for us on Saturday do you? It'll take a few of us to persuade Tim away from the velvet hotpants....

L


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> How dare you insinuate that that CNUT is Welsh!!


I noticed that no offence was taken to the sheep shagging references. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That'll be why it's been so boring of late then GC Â
> 
> btw you don't want to act as personal shopper for us on Saturday do you? It'll take a few of us to persuade Tim away from the velvet hotpants....
> 
> L


Love to but I am staying in to wash my hair on Saturday


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I noticed that no offence was taken to the sheep shagging references


It's almost a prerequisite here in Wales..

.. word has it that is why Tim crossed the Severn Bridge in the 1st place...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> .. word has it that is why Tim crossed the Severn Bridge in the 1st place...


if you can't join 'em, beat 'em I say.... its the most fun thing to do in Wales.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> if you can't join 'em, beat 'em I say.... its the most fun thing to do in Wales.....


Well that is apart from actually leaving it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

well thats a given..... I get out as often as I can. Thank fuck I can get over the bridge on Saturday....!!!


----------

